# 3 PC´s miteinander vernetzen (alter Router)



## ATi-Maniac93 (30. September 2010)

*3 PC´s miteinander vernetzen (alter Router)*

Da ich in den Ferien ne kleine Lan Plane, müsste ich wissen , wie ich am besten 3 PC´s miteinander verbinde.
Auf einem ist Win 7 auf den anderen XP.

Könnte man einen alten Router nehmen und einfach alle 3 PX per Lan Kabel daran anschließen?Braucht man dann Crossover Kabel?
Mir ist schon klar das es wohl mit einem Switch gehen würde aber ich habe keine Lust Geld auszugeben...

PS.: der Router ist von 2004 und hat auch Wlan also ist schon kein schlechter.


----------



## Z7Xc3 (30. September 2010)

*AW: 3 PC´s miteinander vernetzen (alter Router)*

Abend,

Sollte kein Problem sein. Um welchen Router handelt es sich denn? Möchtest du mit den drei Rechnern zusammen ins Internet?


----------



## robbe (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 3 PC´s miteinander vernetzen (alter Router)*

So alt is er ja nun auch wieder nicht. Ein Router ist ja letzendlich auch nur ein Switch mit zusätzlichen Funktionen. Verbinde die PCs einfach mit normalen Patch Kabeln, dann sollte alles klappen.


----------



## Z7Xc3 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 3 PC´s miteinander vernetzen (alter Router)*

Je nach dem wie die Komponenten konfiguriert sind erscheinen die Rechner nicht im Netzwerk.

Z.B wenn der Router kein DHCP unterstützt muss man die IP manuell einstellen.


----------



## robbe (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 3 PC´s miteinander vernetzen (alter Router)*

Naja, das sollte ja kein Problem. IPs manuell einstellen haben wir früher bei jeder LAN von vornherein gemacht, um gleich irgendwelchen Problemen aus dem Weg zu gehen.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 3 PC´s miteinander vernetzen (alter Router)*

Es ist ein T-Sinus 130 DSL ( Telekom)

Ich möchte gerne, das alle auf das Internet zugreifen können.
Ich habe bei mir im Zimmer ein LAN Kabel was vom hauptrouter in unserem Haus kommt.
Kann ich dann einfach das Kabel in den Steckplatz " ADSL" stecken und die 3 PSs dann in LAN 1 , 2 und 3 stecken?
Hier ist er zu sehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorac (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 3 PC´s miteinander vernetzen (alter Router)*

Hi, so geht das leider nicht.
Du kannst zwar mit diesem Gerät alle 3 PCs vernetzen, in dem du alle 3 PCs mit einem normalen Netzwerkkabel (kein Crossoverkabel) in die Buchsen 1 - 3 steckst, aber das Kabel das von eurem Hauptrouter kommt, kannst du nicht in die ADSL Buchse stecken.

Gibt jetzt ein paar Möglichkeiten:

1.
Du steckst die 3 PCs in LAN1 - LAN3 und verzichtest aufs Internet. In der Standard Konfiguration ist bei fast jedem Router der DHCP Server aktiviert was soviel heißt wie: PCs einstecken -> geht. (Es muss bei jedem PC in den Adapter Eigenschaften "IP Adresse automatisch beziehen" aktiviert sein)

2.
Du steckst das Kabel vom Hauptrouter in z.B. LAN1 und kannst dann noch 2 PCs an LAN2 und LAN3
anschliessen, leider keinen dritten. In diesem Fall müßtest du den DHCP Server deines Routers deaktivieren, weil sich die PCs sonst von deinem Router eine IP ziehen würden, anstatt vom Hauptrouter. Die PCs würden sich zwar im Netzwerk finden, brauchen aber die Einstellungen vom Hauptrouter um ins Internet zu kommen.

3.
Du nimmst das Kabel welches vom Hauptrouter kommt, und steckst dieses um. Und zwar vom LAN Anschluss des Hauptrouters direkt ins DSL Modem. Dann kannst du das Kabel bei deinem Router in die ADSL Buchse stecken und die 3 PCs an die LAN Buchsen anschliessen ... Du musst dann aber auf deinem Router den Internet Zugang konfigurieren sodass dieser sich ins Internet einwählt. Nachteil: Die restlichen Leute die am Hauptrouter angeschlossen sind (Eltern, Geschwister, Mitbewohner) können dann nicht mehr ins Internet solange dein Router am DSL Modem angeschlossen ist.

4.
Du leihst dir von Freunden oder Bekannten einen 5 oder 8 Port Switch, welchen du anstelle des Routers an das lange Kabel vom Hauptrouter anschliesst. Wäre die einfachste Lösung wenn du an so ein Gerät dran kommen könntest.

LG Lorac


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 3 PC´s miteinander vernetzen (alter Router)*

Ok, dann schonmal danke....
Einen Switch hat leider keiner ^^
Deswegen ja auch die Lösung... aber gut ich denke ich werde dann LAN 1-3 nutzen, ohne Internet Verbundung


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 3 PC´s miteinander vernetzen (alter Router)*

Es gibt bessere Lösungen als auf Internet zu verzichten:

Den alten Router in das WLAN des Hauptrouters einbinden, müsste man im Router-Menü konfigurieren können. Die 3 PCs an den alten Router. 
Die beiden Router mit einem LAN-Kabel verbinden. 2 PCs, darunter einen mit 2 Ethernet-Ports, an den alten Router anschließen. Den 3. PC mit einem Crossover-Kabel an diesen PC anschließen. Eventuell muss der Brücken-PC seine Internetverbindung im Netzwerk freigeben. Wenn niemand 2 Ethernet-Ports hat, hat vielleicht noch jemand eine alte Netzwerkkarte.
Die beiden Router mit einem LAN-Kabel verbinden. 2 PCs über Kabel an den alten Router anschließen, den anderen entweder mit einem langen LAN-Kabel an den Hauptrouter oder WLAN.
Alle 3 PCs an den alten Router anschließen. Einer stellt eine UMTS-Internetverbindung her und gibt diese im Netzwerk frei. Bei Aldi Talk z.B. kostet eine Flat für 24 Stunden 1,99€.

Möglichkeit 1 wäre definitiv die beste, auch wenn sie mit etwas Konfigurationsaufwand verbunden ist.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 3 PC´s miteinander vernetzen (alter Router)*

Also Möglichkeit 1 wäre wohl wirklich sehr komfortabel 
Gibts nur 2 Probleme:

Problem 1: ich muss dann in das Routermenü von dem Router, aber ich weiss das PW von dem alten Ding nicht....genauso wenig wie die IP
Problem 2: Ups... gab doch nur das oben gennante Problem...

Mal eine Theoretische Frage...
Könnte ich ein Lan Kabel vom Hauptrouter in LAN 1 stecken, dann dort 2 PCS anschließen und den der übrigbleibt einfach an den hauptrouter hängen?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 3 PC´s miteinander vernetzen (alter Router)*



ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Problem 1: ich muss dann in das Routermenü von dem Router, aber ich weis das PW von dem alten Ding nicht


Auf der Rückseite des Routers (zwischen Drucker- und Stromanschluss) ist ein Reset-Schalter. Da mit einem spitzen Gegenstand rein stechen; dann hast du wieder das Default-PW, wahrscheinlich "password".



> genauso wenig wie die IP


Steht in der Anleitung, ansonsten Google.
Statt der IP kann man oft auch eine bestimmte URL eingeben, z.B. fritz.box (AVM) oder routerlogin.net (Netgear). Ob es für deinen Router so eine URL gibt und wie diese heißt, steht ebenfalls in der Anleitung bzw. Google.



ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Mal eine Theoretische Frage...
> Könnte ich ein Lan Kabel vom Hauptrouter in LAN 1 stecken, dann dort 2 PCS anschließen und den der übrigbleibt einfach an den hauptrouter hängen?


Ja. Es ist ja *ein* Netzwerk.


----------



## Lorac (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 3 PC´s miteinander vernetzen (alter Router)*



ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Mal eine Theoretische Frage...
> Könnte ich ein Lan Kabel vom Hauptrouter in LAN 1 stecken, dann dort 2 PCS anschließen und den der übrigbleibt einfach an den hauptrouter hängen?



Theoretisch ja ... du musst ggf. nur etwas beachten.

Und zwar die IP Adressen bzw. den IP Adressbereich der beiden Router die dann im Netz sind.

Probleme die auftreten könnten:
Beide Router haben die gleiche IP Adresse (z.B. die 192.168.1.1)
Dann gibts einen IP Adresskonflikt und beide Router sind nicht wirklich erreichbar. Die PCs ziehen sich auch keine IP und kommen nicht ins Internet.

Oder ... beide Router haben 2 IP Adressen in 2 verschiedenen Netzen.
z.B. Router 1 = 192.168.1.1
und Router 2 = 192.168.2.1

Dann stören sie sich zwar nicht gegenseitig, aber dann sind die beiden PCs die an Router 2 hängen in einem anderen Netz als der eine PC der an Router 1 hängt ... die Rechner finden sich dann nicht. Hier besteht dann Konfigurationsbedarf.

Denke so oder so wirst du nicht drum rum kommen das alte Ding zu konfigurieren, sei es DHCP ausschalten oder IP Adresse ändern etc.

Versuchs mal mit dem Tip von Jever den zu reseten ... das Standard Passwort um nach dem Reset drauf zu kommen, sollte im Handbuch stehen.
Wenn du deinen PC an den Router anschliesst dann bekommst du eine IP Adresse von dem Ding zugewiesen.
Wenn du deinen PC angeschlossen hast, dann mach mal Start -> Ausführen -> cmd
Und geb dann in der CommandoZeile folgendes ein:
ipconfig /all
Dort sollte dann bei deinem LAN Adapter unter "Standard-Gateway" eine IP Adresse stehen. Das ist die IP Adresse des Routers.
Du kannst die IP Adresse im Webbrowser einfach in der Adresszeile eingeben um an die Konfigurationswebseite des Routers zu kommen.

Wenn euer Hauptrouter z.B. die IP Adresse 192.168.1.1 hat, dann stell bei dem alten Router z.B. die 192.168.1.50 ein.
Desweiteren deaktiviere am besten auf dem alten Router den DHCP Server. (Sonst ziehen sich die beiden PCs die da dran hängen zwar eine gültige IP aber einen falschen Standardgateway und kommen nicht ins Internet)

LG Lorac


----------

